# A la carte polls - Leaderboard



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Of course we should be wary of collating all the votes so far, given that the number of voters varies from poll to poll, as does the identity of the voters, but still...
Here's the Top 25 most-liked (percentage-wise) of the works that have been voted on so far (up to and including poll #20):

1. Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 2
2. Beethoven: Symphony no.9
3. Bach: Goldberg Variations
4. Brahms: Piano concerto no.1
5. Grieg: Peer Gynt - orchestral suites
6. Schubert: String quartet no.14, 'Death and the Maiden'
7. Mozart: Clarinet concerto
8. Handel: Messiah
9. Berio: Sinfonia
10. Schubert: String quartet no,13, 'Rosamunde'
11. Brahms: Symphony no.4
12. Bruckner: Symphony no.4
13. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
14. Scriabin: Prometheus, 'Poem of Fire'
15=. Debussy: Préludes, book 1
15=. Mahler: Symphony no.10
15=. Stravinsky: The Firebird
15=. Bruckner: Symphony no.7
19. Bartók: String quartet no.5
20. Beethoven: String quartet no.12, op.127
21. Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E flat, K 364
22. Vivaldi: The Four Seasons (op.8 nos.1-4 specifically)
23=. Schoenberg: Piano concerto
23=. Tchaikovsky: Piano concerto no.1
25. Dvořák: Cello concerto in B minor

_The big caveat in comparing votes is where there's a relatively low number of voters. I've found that the number of voters in a poll correlates with the number of works liked per voter per poll. I think this is basically because people who like a lot of music tend to be more likely to vote. One practical example: the Rameau is a smidgin ahead of the Scriabin in terms of percentage of voters who said they liked it, but actually the Rameau got 13 likes (from 20 voters) while the Scriabin got 24 likes (from 37 voters). _


----------

